# Annoying Food Trends – IMO



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2016)

I follow food sites on Twitter.  I watch food shows on TV.  I get some really tasty-looking recipes.  I also see food trends.  Two in particular really annoy me.

Piling all kinds of stuff on top of perfectly good food.  

A cheeseburger with fries, poutine, ham, pulled pork, grilled cheese and donuts on it and all held together by a sword stabbed down through the entire mess.  First of all, who decided that was a good idea?  Second, how do you go about eating that?

Outback Steakhouse has the perfectly good blooming onion.  Now they are coming out with a blooming onion with cheese fries and cheese sauce on top. Why?  Deep fried onions are a fantastic thing.  French fries are a great side.  Everyone loves cheese sauce.  But why do we have to pile it all up to make a mess?

Nachos!  Tortilla chips, jalapeños and cheese.  Simple and a perfect compliment to a cold beer.  Not any more.  Now everything in the kitchen goes on top of the chips and it's no longer finger food because the chips are all soggy and the combinations are bizarre.

As if that wasn't bad enough, now it has become a hot trend to make weird combinations of foods.

Cucumber beer, 
Apple beer (and apple booze)
Beer-garitas
Chocolate chip cookie dough Ale
Black pepper ice cream

(It goes far beyond flavored beers but you get the idea.)

Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you should.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 22, 2016)

The majority of people don't know that flavorings should be subtle and that a wonderful tasting meal can me made with few ingredients and several judiciously used spices.  they think that more is better because they have never learned otherwise.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 22, 2016)

Couldn't agree more. People tend to believe that if something is good, then taking it completely over the top guarantees it will be better.

A few of my "favorites":


Cronuts
Bacon as dessert
Bloody Marys with everything under the sun shoved into the glass


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 22, 2016)

Some would call it innovation. Follow the money. As long as consumers will buy those concoctions from a menu then they will continue to sell them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm with you on the stacking and piling!

It reminds me of a dog's dinner, I won't attempt to eat it.

I long for the days when you could go to a lunch counter and get a normal sized, properly made, sandwich.  Today everything has to be "an experience" or "the ultimate", etc...

Just give me a tuna on rye toast with a pickle spear and a few chips!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Couldn't agree more. People tend to believe that if something is good, then taking it completely over the top guarantees it will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh good lord.  That is disgusting.

DH and I don't eat much, we usually just split a meal.  Makes for a cheap date if we go out.

I would have to call 20 of my closest friends to dig into that burger!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't get me started.........gluten free..


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2016)

The other day I was at a fancy part, and one of the hors d'oeuvres being passed around was a cube of watermelon with a slice of feta cheese on top.  Ive seen pics of watermelon salads with feta cheese in it in magazines , and on some of the food programs, so I figured I'd give it a shot ( against my better judgment as I just couldn't comprehend how the two went well together).   I took a bite, and sure enough, it tasted as I expected, like crap.  Sure its a matter of opinion, but what really irks me is how people feel like they have to like something, just because a celebrity, famous chef, food channel , magazine ...says that it should be good.  Sometimes simple is better.   Don't need to pile a bunch of stuff n top of each other, or used exotic ingredients to be good.  Im not saying I don't like or used exotic or ' high society' stuff.  But just because something contains it, or just because we see something on TV or in a magazine, doesn't automatically make it good.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 22, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't get me started.........gluten free..



That's not a food fad, it't a health fad.  Everyone is intolerant of gluten these days.  I had a "health problems de jour" before anyone knew what mine were.  I am dyslexic.  My mind wandered if my interest wan't aroused.  They didn't know about that back then.  They thought that I was stupid.

I found out in my late 20's that the problem with my hands was due to Carpel Tunnel Syndrome.  I found out in a Dairy Goat publication.  People who milk by hand get it.  The doctors didn't have a clue. 

Some of the people with the gluten thing may actually have it or they may have something the doctors can't diagnose yet so it's easy for them to say it's that.   Who knows?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2016)

I brought half my meal home from lunch today...I ate the tostada, chips and salsa, brought home the beans, rice, more chips and enchilada...I keep forgetting I am not hungry at noon-2 PM and ordered too much.  Even lunch specials are too big.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> That's not a food fad, it't a health fad.  Everyone is intolerant of gluten these days.



No, it is a food fad. Some people who say they eat gluten-free don't even know what gluten is.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> The other day I was at a fancy part, and one of the hors d'oeuvres being passed around was a cube of watermelon with a slice of feta cheese on top.  Ive seen pics of watermelon salads with feta cheese in it in magazines , and on some of the food programs, so I figured I'd give it a shot ( against my better judgment as I just couldn't comprehend how the two went well together).   I took a bite, and sure enough, it tasted as I expected, like crap.  Sure its a matter of opinion, but what really irks me is how people feel like they have to like something, just because a celebrity, famous chef, food channel , magazine ...says that it should be good.



Ha, funny!  I gave a talk tonight about culinary herbs and served watermelon with feta and fresh mint. They loved it and some had never heard of that combination before. I love sweet and salty flavors together


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2016)

Weird diet fads. Atkins...Paleo...whatever the diet du jour is bugs me. Burn more calories than you consume.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2016)

I feel so overwhelmed if my plate is piled with too much food. It can take my appetite away immediately. I have been known to send it back to the kitchen and ask to have some of it removed. I had one chef/cook come out and insult me because I didn't recognize his talent with food. I wasn't looking for talent, I just want a simple plate of food. Preferably a child size. But most places won't let me order that. Not unless it is for a child. I even offer to pay full adult price. And I always tell them to hold the fries. That doesn't mean pile my plate with fried onions in its place.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry GG, but I'm +1 on the feta with melon with Larry.  Same thing with ricotta salata, BTDT, never again.  

I'm with the others on piling stuff on sandwiches.  I don't really even like foods that are _supposed _to be separate touching on the plate, not OCD about it cause if 2 foods touch, I'll still eat them, but I'll separate them as soon as I see it.  Okay, maybe a little OCD  . 

We have a Primanti's here and I'd really like to try them but I'm afraid they'll make me have all the stuff piled on my sandwich like that woman does when the feature Primanti's on the food shows.  So guess my feet will never darken their doorway.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> I feel so overwhelmed if my plate is piled with too much food. It can take my appetite away immediately. I have been known to send it back to the kitchen and ask to have some of it removed. I had one chef/cook come out and insult me because I didn't recognize his talent with food. I wasn't looking for talent, I just want a simple plate of food. Preferably a child size. But most places won't let me order that. Not unless it is for a child. I even offer to pay full adult price. And I always tell them to hold the fries. That doesn't mean pile my plate with fried onions in its place.


 
Just ask the server to have half your food placed into a to-go box upon it being plated, or ask for a box to be delivered with your meal and do it yourself next time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 23, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> No, it is a food fad. Some people who say they eat gluten-free don't even know what gluten is.


I see this multiple times a day at the deli. We have so many people that inquire about gluten free options and then end up eating regular bread, coated fries, etc....You have to hand it to the marketing people. They have done an excellent job convincing people some that gluten free diets are are healthier...


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> The other day I was at a fancy part, and one of the hors d'oeuvres being passed around was a cube of watermelon with a slice of feta cheese on top.  Ive seen pics of watermelon salads with feta cheese in it in magazines , and on some of the food programs, so I figured I'd give it a shot ( against my better judgment as I just couldn't comprehend how the two went well together).   I took a bite, and sure enough, it tasted as I expected, like crap.  Sure its a matter of opinion, but what really irks me is how people feel like they have to like something, just because a celebrity, famous chef, food channel , magazine ...says that it should be good.  Sometimes simple is better.   Don't need to pile a bunch of stuff n top of each other, or used exotic ingredients to be good.  Im not saying I don't like or used exotic or ' high society' stuff.  But just because something contains it, or just because we see something on TV or in a magazine, doesn't automatically make it good.




Watermelon and feta isn't a food fad.  It's a very traditional summer pairing that you don't like.

It's fine not to like it.  But it's absolutely not exotic or tv food driven.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 23, 2016)

To me, it seems that the piling on, oversized and "hot as you got" are basically bar food trends.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2016)

The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything


----------



## Addie (Jun 23, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Just ask the server to have half your food placed into a to-go box upon it being plated, or ask for a box to be delivered with your meal and do it yourself next time.



And you take it home, put it in the fridge and two months later you find it way at the back on the bottom shelf. I am at a sit down restaurant, not a take out. 

If restaurants gave normal helpings, they could save costs not only on food, but wouldn't have to purchase so many take out containers. Having worked in the food industry, Pirate was once told the best tool in the kitchen was the rubber spatula. You could gain a whole extra meal each day just by scraping out the bowls. And it cut down of the cost of takeout containers if you just served a normal helping. Less waste in the kitchen and out in the dining room. 

There is a Italian restaurant chain in these parts that has an open kitchen policy. I am fascinated watching the cook who handles the main dishes. He weighs out the pasta and uses only one ladle of pasta sauce. His actions never vary from dish to dish, regardless of what type of pasta. If you are a person who loves to have puddles of sauce on the bottom of your plate, you can ask for a side of extra sauce for a minimal price. You get one refill of your bread basket. After that, again there is a minimal charge. You see more clean plates going back to be washed and very few takeout doggie bags. 

I am one of those folks who doesn't like a lot of sauce on my pasta. And since I don't eat bread, I let others have my share. And my plate is empty when I am done eating. I leave there feeling full and satisfied.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2016)

jennyema said:


> The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything



You can have my watermelon topped with feta if I can have your Schnitzel a la Holstein! 









Dining Chicago » Eat this! Schnitzel, crispy cutlets from Vienna


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> And you take it home, put it in the fridge and two months later you find it way at the back on the bottom shelf. I am at a sit down restaurant, not a take out.



So get an appetizer or a side dish instead of a meal. 

Can't wait to hear why that won't work for you, either


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> You can have my watermelon topped with feta if I can have your Schnitzel a la Holstein!


\


That's little Schnitzel as my avatar!

I'm fine with fried eggs in dishes they make sense with ...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2016)

jennyema said:


> The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything



+1  Add this to the list!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2016)

Just thought of one...I hate having a slice of lemon served in my ice water.  If I wanted lemonade I would ask for it.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> And you take it home, put it in the fridge and two months later you find it way at the back on the bottom shelf. I am at a sit down restaurant, not a take out.


 
Really, you'd waste food like that?  and have days you don't feel like cooking as you've often written?  Plus that would be another meal that you wouldn't have to use your public food $ for.  

We routinely go out for breakfast at least 1 of the days we are both off each week (and yes I know it basically is the most expensive restaurant meal compared to what it costs to make at home and gives the restaurant the biggest profit, but it's our indulgence) and quite often I end up bringing half or close to half of my plate home, which I then eat the next day or the day after that.  

Yes, you are right about the portion sizes versus cost for a lot of people, but then you have the flip side of people who want the large portions and would bad mouth the restaurant as being stingy if they didn't get them.  Restaurants are in a D'd if they do and D'd if they don't situation.  

And I'm with GG, order an appy or a small plate (AKA tapas type dish).  They are starting to become more and more common on menus.  For years, I would eat the large size appy of Carrabba's  PEI mussels for my dinner meal.  Used to be one of my favorites.  We don't go there anymore after our last experience several years ago (obviously bad).  For years, when I would take DD and the GDs out for a meal, DD and I would often share 2 or 3 appys for our meal, now it's usually 3 or 4 or even 5 since the oldest GD has an ever expanding palate and is willing to try new things, sometimes even 6 as that child can eat when she's going through a growth spurt.  Almost 14, taller than me and her mother, and skinny as a beanpole, thank goodness she didn't inherit our short curvy statures, though the youngest probably will.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Couldn't agree more. People tend to believe that if something is good, then taking it completely over the top guarantees it will be better.
> 
> A few of my "favorites":
> 
> ...






I couldn't agree more, Steve.  It reminds me of something Buck used to say when we got a piece of furniture in the shop to repair...that had been, um, repaired by the customer.  He'd invariably say, "Yep.  If one nail is good, ten are better."


This concept can be applied easily to food and the Bloody Mary you cited is a perfect example of the 10-nail approach.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2016)

For me, the most annoying food trend is decorating/drizzling one's plate, especially when there's only what appears to be a sample-sized meal portion on said plate.  This is the direct opposite of the "pile it on" view of food service.

I can fully appreciate the skill that goes into creating curlicues, etc. made of sauce around my medallion of veal or whatever and I can enjoy how lovely my dessert looks with the apostrophes of caramel and chocolate sauce framing it.

But...enough is enough.  I would much prefer the chef use that effort to produce a very flavorful dish for me to enjoy.  If I want art, I'll go to the Guggenheim.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2016)

To paraphrase a comment Julia Child once made:  When I see a plate with the food piled high and decorations all over it, all I can think about is that someone's hands have been all over my food.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2016)

I follow the KISS methodology when it comes to most things I do in life, including cooking.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2016)

Katie H said:


> For me, the most annoying food trend is decorating/drizzling one's plate, especially when there's only what appears to be a sample-sized meal portion on said plate.


Respectfully, I actually don't mind this approach. BUT I'll add that I go to these types of restaurants occasionally knowing full well that it's more about a "food as art" experience, rather than filling up on satisfying comfort food. For me, I like sampling the work of creative chefs. The best ones really are artists.

We have a restaurant here in the Twin Cities called "Piccolo" (the Italian word for "small") in a tiny location that only seats about 20 people. The chef offers very flavorful plates of food that truly are "innovative", rather than just piled high portions of glop, as Andy mentioned earlier. I've eaten there three times in the last 5 years, and every time the menu has been completely different and surprising. Even Anthony Bourdain once said that his meal at Piccolo was, "far and away the best, most inspired, and inspiring meal of my trip across America."

Everything about the place tells me that the chef/owner is not getting rich, and that it's more a labor of love. The plates are very creative without being exorbitant, and even the wine is reasonably priced. I enjoy going there just to see what kind of bite-sized masterpieces will come out of the kitchen next.

Several months ago I took my daughter and one of her friends to Piccolo for dinner. She had never been to a restaurant like this before, and thoroughly enjoyed it. To this day, she still talks about how she got to try so many new flavors in one night, and has asked if we can do something similar again.

I enjoy simple food for the most part (my "what's for dinner posts" can be downright boring), but every so often it's nice to try something completely out of one's element.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2016)

This interests me greatly, Steve.  I have family in the Twin Cities, will definitely put Piccolo on the list.  I don't know if my brother has been there yet.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 23, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> To paraphrase a comment Julia Child once made: When I see a plate with the food piled high and decorations all over it, all I can think about is that someone's hands have been all over my food.


 
I think it was week before last that Gordon Ramsay made a dish for the MasterChef wannabes to replicate.  It had edible flowers, sugar snap pea pods with the top half of the pod removed so that the peas were sitting in the bottom half of the pod, small quarterish-sized balls of sweet potatoes, same size more or less dollops of parsnip puree all ringing a mound of cauliflower "couscous" that had been partially steamed and then grated on a big-hole grate, with a piece of yukon gold potato scaled halibut on top, and then a vinaigrette drizzled all over the plate.  It was a very pretty plate.  

However, first thing that popped into my mine was how much touching of my food that would have been, even when Gordon did it, and I think he did use tweezers at some points.  Let's not get into watching the contestants plate it.  <<_shudder>>_

Other than the fairly large piece of fish and the mound of "couscous," portions would have been just about right for Addie.  (Just poking fun, kidding Adddie, most men would have called it bird food).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Respectfully, I actually don't mind this approach. BUT I'll add that I go to these types of restaurants occasionally knowing full well that it's more about a "food as art" experience, rather than filling up on satisfying comfort food. For me, I like sampling the work of creative chefs. The best ones really are artists.



I agree, Steve. There's a restaurant near us that serves beautiful and delicious Asian-inspired tapas. One night, we sat at the bar overlooking the open kitchen and watched the cooks. They have a sushi-style dish and each time they prepared it, the plating of the components and sauces was different. It was very artistic and great fun to watch 

http://www.bardoeats.com


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> The other day I was at a fancy part, and one of the hors d'oeuvres being passed around was a cube of watermelon with a slice of feta cheese on top.  ...



To each his own. This remind me of my Grandmother. She used to eat watermelon with a piece of herring on the top. Brrrrr........


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> This interests me greatly, Steve.  I have family in the Twin Cities, will definitely put Piccolo on the list.  I don't know if my brother has been there yet.



Are you coming for visit?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Are you coming for visit?




Not for awhile, Charlie, but you, Steve, Whiska, and any other Twin Citiers and I will definitely have to get together for a mini DC get-together when we do head back up there!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Not for awhile, Charlie, but you, Steve, Whiska, and any other Twin Citiers and I will definitely have to get together for a mini DC get-together when we do head back up there!



Would be wonderful to get together.


----------



## Addie (Jun 23, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Really, you'd waste food like that?  and have days you don't feel like cooking as you've often written?  Plus that would be another meal that you wouldn't have to use your public food $ for.
> 
> We routinely go out for breakfast at least 1 of the days we are both off each week (and yes I know it basically is the most expensive restaurant meal compared to what it costs to make at home and gives the restaurant the biggest profit, but it's our indulgence) and quite often I end up bringing half or close to half of my plate home, which I then eat the next day or the day after that.
> 
> ...



There are some days I don't eat at all. Like yesterday, and probably today also. Why? I am not hungry. My Vargus nerve has been severed from surgery. I only eat when I miss the act of chewing.


----------



## Stock Pot (Jun 23, 2016)

*Piling on*

I agree. I also avoid recipes that require exotic ingredients that you can't get at the supermarket. Of course I can also remember when you couldn't get things like fresh cilantro at the supermarket and now you can.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 23, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just thought of one...I hate having a slice of lemon served in my ice water.  If I wanted lemonade I would ask for it.



I think that has become common due to the fact that most city tap water doesn't taste all that good, so a little lemon covers it up.



jennyema said:


> The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything



This is the truth!  I love burgers.  I've had a lot of what I would call semi-traditional, and a few non-traditional, burgers.  I also like fried eggs sunny-side-up.  I do NOT want them together.  

To be honest I'm not a fan of any sandwich with eggs, but I can force down egg salad if that's all there is.  Runny yolk all over my burger.... I'd skip that one completely.


----------



## Addie (Jun 23, 2016)

The only time I like the skin on my potatoes is when they are baked. When I am served a potato salad with the skin still on the potatoes, I just let it sit there or just break off the front of the piece of potato and leave the skin behind. Make sure your peeler is really sharp and don't be lazy. Peel them. 

Yeah, yeah, I know red taters are the preferred one for salad. And to peel them can take what seems forever since they are so small. Then find some very large Yukon Gold ones. They make great potato salad and can be peeled quickly.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 23, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Ha, funny!  I gave a talk tonight about culinary herbs and served watermelon with feta and fresh mint. They loved it and some had never heard of that combination before. I love sweet and salty flavors together



I don't mind sweet and salty, But I prefer it when its a chocolate covered pretzel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 23, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> A cheeseburger with fries, poutine, ham, pulled pork, grilled cheese and donuts on it and all held together by a sword stabbed down through the entire mess.  First of all, who decided that was a good idea?  Second, how do you go about eating that?


And third, do you get to keep the sword?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 23, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't get me started.........gluten free..


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> The only time I like the skin on my potatoes is when they are baked. When I am served a potato salad with the skin still on the potatoes, I just let it sit there or just break off the front of the piece of potato and leave the skin behind. Make sure your peeler is really sharp and don't be lazy. Peel them.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know red taters are the preferred one for salad. And to peel them can take what seems forever since they are so small. Then find some very large Yukon Gold ones. They make great potato salad and can be peeled quickly.



I *never* peal potatoes.  I think the skin is the best part!  My favorite part of a baked potato is the skin.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 23, 2016)

I also rarely peel potatoes. If I'm making mashed potatoes for my family I do, because they prefer their mashies smooth and peeled.  Otherwise, I love the skins. 

About the watermelon and feta...one of my fave out-of-town family restaurants, BJ's, has a wonderful watermelon, feta, and arugula salad.  I didn't think I would care for the two in the same salad at first, but IMO it's delicious.  They don't pile on the feta in big chunks, it's more of a crumbly topping.  It's the second one pictured here:
BJ's Restaurant and Brewhouse

I'm with those who commented on fried eggs on hamburgers (ick), and huge servings.  That's why I rarely go out to eat and I SO appreciate the restaurants that offer 'small bites' and shareable appetizers.  Those alone are just enough for an enjoyable meal for me, without feeling uncomfortably full or have to bring half home.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 23, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> I *never* peal potatoes.  I think the skin is the best part!  My favorite part of a baked potato is the skin.



I rarely peel potatoes.  I like my mashed potatoes and gravy skinless, but anything with potato chunks is going to have skin, for the taste, texture, and nutrition.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2016)

I always peel potatoes except for baked potatoes.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 23, 2016)

It's a matter of taste.  I like what I like.  I even keep the skins on my mashers. 

Does anyone else eat the skins on their baked potatoes?  When I make bakers I oil the skin and  pack on Kosher salt.  I absolutely refuse to wrap mine in foil.  I want them baked, not steamed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> The only time I like the skin on my potatoes is when they are baked. When I am served a potato salad with the skin still on the potatoes, I just let it sit there or just break off the front of the piece of potato and leave the skin behind. Make sure your peeler is really sharp and don't be lazy. Peel them.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know red taters are the preferred one for salad. And to peel them can take what seems forever since they are so small. Then find some very large Yukon Gold ones. They make great potato salad and can be peeled quickly.



I don't peel potatoes for mashed or potato salad, either, and it's not because I'm lazy. I like the look of the peel (especially red oned), it contains a lot of nutrients, and Yukon Gold skins are so thin, they don't need peeling.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> It's a matter of taste.  I like what I like.  I even keep the skins on my mashers.
> ...




Right. I was just stating my taste, not rejecting yours. I grew up eating peeled potatoes so that's what I'm used to.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2016)

I bake my potatoes naked too and eat the skin.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 23, 2016)

We rarely eat out, and then only when it's something I don't make, like Sushi. 

When I ate potatoes, my favorite thing about a baked potato was saving the skin for lunch, loaded with cheese, chives, and butter.
Come to think of it, the carbs have to be in the potato flesh...SC better watch for stolen baked potato skins.


----------



## di reston (Jun 23, 2016)

LOVE this thread! I've seen on the web many recipes that to me are just a mess of ingredients, and it makes me wonder how on earth these can be appealing! In Italy, we often do sweet with savoury dishes, i.e. Parma ham with canteloupe melon (the small orange-coloured melon), a great classic, and anchovies are often used to give a what would be fairly plain dish a bit of oomph, but each dish has a theme that works! The other thing that perturbs me is presentation, and I'm reminded of the lines of a verse of a rhyme that went out on BBC 4, in a satirical programme spoofing the frequent OTT presentation of food in top restaurants:


'Don't put it on a roof tile,
Don't put it on a slate,
Don't put it in a teacup,
Just use a goddam plate!'

But many modern so-called 'dishes' just over-egg the pudding as well as confusing the palate!

You professionals are always interesting!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast!    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2016)

I understand how so many people are enamored with bigger is better.  But like the rest of you here, I just don't buy into it.  

There is a new hot-dog stand in a town that I have to occasionally do work in.  They have 50+ kinds of hot dogs, each smothered with five or 6 items, such as cole slaw, pulled pork, chopped tomato some kind of sauce, cheese, and other toppings.  I'd never seen a hot dog like that, and so purchased one for me, and one for DW.  Neither of us really cared for the idea.  There was so much going on that the hot dog, which was a quality 1/4 lb dog, got absolutely lost in the mix.

The owner and I kind of talked a bit about food talk, especially as he was trying out his new smoker.  He went back into the kitchen and came back with a three smoked pork ribs, enough for me and DW to have a small portion.  Then he came out again with thick slices of smoked turkey that he'd just taken out of the smoker.  Both products were excellent all by themselves.  I'd much rather had either of those than the buried hot dogs.  The guy is trying hard though, and has already developed a loyal following.  I hope he does well.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 23, 2016)

I never peel potatoes,

I make my wife do it


----------



## Zagut (Jun 23, 2016)

I find no food trend annoying.
I simply don't worry about what others choose to do at meal time.
As Charlie said, "To each his own".
If that's what someone wants then let them have at it.
If it's not what I want then I won't get it.
As far as portion size. I'll eat as much as I want until I feel full. Then I'll stop eating.
I might doggy bag it if there is enough to make it worth it but I'm not overly concerned about waste.
It really isn't that big a deal if a few scraps end up discarded. I'd much rather have too much served to me then too little.
Sure, Say all the homeless could eat on all the wasted food we produce but they don't want your leftover brusselsprouts and they would serve a better purpose being composted. 
I don't like waste and recycle or compost what I can. My recycle to trash is 10 to 1 if you use a standard trash can as your guage.
Let estabilishments serve what they feel the need to and in the portions they percive necessery to make a profit and stay in business.
You don't want it then don't buy it.
But don't begrudge those who want it simply because you don't see it as your ideal desire.
Why be annoyed by what someone else might want?






larry_stewart said:


> I never peel potatoes,
> 
> I make my wife do it


 

Now that's a smart man.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 23, 2016)

*Annoying Food Trends*

An annoying food trend that seems to have gone by the way side is/was a nasty sprig of curly parsley on every plate that left any/all restaurants kitchen.
Even as a kid i thought, WTH! No one ate it, it just got thrown away, WHY DO IT?!

#2:
Some time back, I took my little sister and bestie out to dinner... nice place, french inspired I think... anywhos, we each requested an appetizer and a salad, and we shared a bottle of wine... we were told that we MUST order an entree as well, WHAT?! I won my argument with the manager though  total up the bill, did we order the same monetarily as if we each ONLY had an entree?

#3:
Half portions, why don't more restaurants offer half portions?
It's no real hardship to prepare a half plate of anything! 
No, I don't want to take a to-go box filled with beautiful food with me when we're on our way to an event after dinner, like a concert or what have you. 
No, I don't want a to-go box of beautiful food when we are traveling and have no way to keep it fresh.
What I want is a portion of food that I'll be able to finish at that table, at that time.
No, I don't want to always order an app of just a single element, I want to be able to have a smaller sized serving of what everyone is ordering, like pot roast, veg, potatoes and gravy, etc.

Thank you
<I'll get off my soapbox now>


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 23, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Half portions, why don't more restaurants offer half portions?
> It's no real hardship to prepare a half plate of anything!


I've seen a few restaurants that do that, and I think it's a great idea. For Dad's Day last weekend, my daughter took me to a place called "Lake & Irving." Most of the entrees they serve are also available in what they called "small plate" portions. Because they offered that option, we both ordered smaller entrees and ended up splitting another appetizer item. As a result, we got to try a few different things.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2016)

DH and I just split an entreé. I don't care if they give us two plates or not.  If we don't get two forks, I will hunt another fork down.

This also means we split a salad and veg.  Dessert too if it's included.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 23, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen a few restaurants that do that, and I think it's a great idea. For Dad's Day last weekend, my daughter took me to a place called "Lake & Irving." Most of the entrees they serve are also available in what they called "small plate" portions. Because they offered that option, we both ordered smaller entrees and ended up splitting another appetizer item. As a result, we got to try a few different things.



Exactly Steve!
In Hawaii, you can go to many places and order multiple "family style" smaller sized dishes and we all share at the table... rarely was there anything left on the table to get a to-go box for.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 23, 2016)

Many times when I go out on business dinners, the others prefer a steak house.  Being a vegetarian, you'd think my options were limited, but many offer a sampler of all the sides ( sautéed spinach, roasted potatoes, grilled asparagus, crazy big onion rings, marinated mushrooms, truffle mac and cheese .....)  These were some of the best dinners out Ive ever had.   I love a sample of many things.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> I *never* peal potatoes.  I think the skin is the best part!  My favorite part of *a baked potato is the skin*.



Me too. But not when the potato is boiled.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 24, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen a few restaurants that do that, and I think it's a great idea. For Dad's Day last weekend, my daughter took me to a place called "Lake & Irving." Most of the entrees they serve are also available in what they called "small plate" portions. Because they offered that option, we both ordered smaller entrees and ended up splitting another appetizer item. As a result, we got to try a few different things.



Oh my gosh Steve, what a great menu!
Kalua Pig, Furikake Chicken and shoyu what was that again?
and the prices are very nice!
Maybe we live in the wrongest part of the country!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 24, 2016)

As for potato skins, at my house when I was growing up (and really up until today), my Mom and sister and I all fought over baked potato skins after eating the innards.  
"Aw you don't want that ugly skin, now do ya? Give it here."
Loads of butter, salt and pepper, maybe some freshly snipped chives and EAT!  
Hmmm, makes me think that maybe I need to do some bakers.
The skins of pretty much any veg has ALL of the nutrients!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 24, 2016)

I always peel my large potatoes, although when I have twice baked potatoes, occasionally I'll take the scooped out potato skins and deep fat fry those and then fill them with hamburger, bacon, and cheese with a little sour cream on top. That's kind of messy, so I don't do that often.

The only time I don't peel potatoes is when I get small potatoes and make salt potatoes. Because the potatoes are so small, I just dip them in butter and eat them whole.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As for potato skins, at my house when I was growing up (and really up until today), my Mom and sister and I all fought over baked potato skins after eating the innards.
> "Aw you don't want that ugly skin, now do ya? Give it here."
> Loads of butter, salt and pepper, maybe some freshly snipped chives and EAT!
> Hmmm, makes me think that maybe I need to do some bakers.
> The skins of pretty much any veg has ALL of the nutrients!



I don't order baked potatoes when in a restaurant. More than likely they have been wrapped in foil. That makes them steamed, not baked. I want a real crispy skin that was lightly rubbed with oil, a few holes poked in it and baked as is. 

Yeah, pile those baked skins on my plate please. I will sometime order baked tater skins as an appetizer.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 24, 2016)

jennyema said:


> The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything




Not sure if they do that anymore, but it comes from old French tradition. I take it chefs here want to be all fancy.  I don't mind on burger, but not anything else please.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## jabbur (Jun 25, 2016)

I dislike the plating of the meal with everything piled in the center of the plate.  Potatoes on the bottom, with veggies in the middle and the meat on top.  No, just NO!  I don't care about food touching but I do like my food separated.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 25, 2016)

Annoying food trend.  Bone in chicken breasts that are huge, gargantuan sized. Now they're called "split chicken breasts."  I've gone to 5 area supermarkets looking for bone in chicken breast to BBQ on a rotisserie.  I want the size chicken breast you might get at an El Pollo Loco or  KFC. The size they sell today, one chicken breast weighs 2 pounds and could feed 2 people.  They're all huge!  I've bookmarked some local butcher shops to call to see if they offer up smaller sized bone in chicken breasts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't find fryer-sized chickens (3.5lb-4lb).  The smallest is over 5 pounds.


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I can't find fryer-sized chickens (3.5lb-4lb).  The smallest is over 5 pounds.



I hear ya Andy. I wanted just two chicken breasts. The package said chicken breast, but I personally think they were turkey breasts. That poor chicken probably couldn't even stand up without her breasts dragging on the ground.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


>


I can see some people going for that


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't peel potatoes for mashed or potato salad, either, and it's not because I'm lazy. I like the look of the peel (especially red oned), it contains a lot of nutrients, and Yukon Gold skins are so thin, they don't need peeling.


What GG wrote.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 26, 2016)

taxlady said:


> What GG wrote.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I think that has become common due to the fact that most city tap water doesn't taste all that good, so a little lemon covers it up.


 
I like a bit of lemon in my water, even when the water tastes fine without.



> This is the truth!  I love burgers.  I've had a lot of what I would call semi-traditional, and a few non-traditional, burgers.  I also like fried eggs sunny-side-up.  I do NOT want them together.
> 
> To be honest I'm not a fan of any sandwich with eggs, but I can force down egg salad if that's all there is.  Runny yolk all over my burger.... I'd skip that one completely.


It is actually traditional on some food: hash, a Danish hamburger steak, an Australian all dressed hamburger, Holstein wienerschnitzel (as I learned from this thread), and I'm sure there is more.

But, I agree, it doesn't belong on everything.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2016)

I just ran across this article and it exemplifies the kind of issues this topic is about.  

The Secret Ingredient for a Perfect Burger Isn't What You Think | Food & Wine


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 27, 2016)

Alix said:


> Weird diet fads. Atkins...Paleo...whatever the diet du jour is bugs me. Burn more calories than you consume.



Dr. Atkins approach is not a diet.  Its a lifestyle and many people have benefited from hearing the real truth about food. 



jennyema said:


> The only annoying food trend that I can name is the fried egg put atop anything and everything



I thought it was weird too. But after some thought, I could see and would eat some things with a fried egg on top.  The runny yolk being the star.



Addie said:


> The only time I like the skin on my potatoes is when they are baked. When I am served a potato salad with the skin still on the potatoes, I just let it sit there or just break off the front of the piece of potato and leave the skin behind. Make sure your peeler is really sharp and don't be lazy. Peel them.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know red taters are the preferred one for salad. And to peel them can take what seems forever since they are so small. Then find some very large Yukon Gold ones. They make great potato salad and can be peeled quickly.



I like the skin as long as its not to  thick. Some potatoes (russet/Idaho) at the super market have thick skin and it gets removed.



Dawgluver said:


> DH and I just split an entreé. I don't care if they give us two plates or not.  If we don't get two forks, I will hunt another fork down.
> This also means we split a salad and veg.  Dessert too if it's included.



My wife and I do the same thing.  I always ask for a second plate.



Caslon said:


> Annoying food trend.  Bone in chicken breasts that are huge, gargantuan sized. Now they're called "split chicken breasts."  I've gone to 5 area supermarkets looking for bone in chicken breast to BBQ on a rotisserie.  I want the size chicken breast you might get at an El Pollo Loco or  KFC. The size they sell today, one chicken breast weighs 2 pounds and could feed 2 people.  They're all huge!  I've bookmarked some local butcher shops to call to see if they offer up smaller sized bone in chicken breasts.



Yep they are big.  I just cut mine in half and use as a whole breast.



Andy M. said:


> I can't find fryer-sized chickens (3.5lb-4lb).  The smallest is over 5 pounds.



Andy.  Just last trip to Costco, I saw whole chickens for 99 cents a pound.  Since they always seemed big I almost kept walking.  They come two to the package and I found a package with both chickens at about 3-4 pounds a piece. I did not dig down any further in that cold case.
They were quite small.  When I cut it up for BBQ chicken I ended up eating three pieces instead of two.  They were nice and small.
There is another brand around here that are all small chickens. A bit more money (They could be organic) not sure.  But they run around 3 lbs at $1.49 a lb.
Cut up, the pieces are tiny.  Maybe to tiny.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 27, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I can't find fryer-sized chickens (3.5lb-4lb). The smallest is over 5 pounds.


 

I usually buy Bell and Evans and you can get 3 pounders readily.  Harder to find big B&E


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 27, 2016)

About Atkins...Once upon a time I was a bit heavy.  I wasn't fat but I was heavier than I should have been.  A friend of mine was doing Atkins so I decided to try it.  I lost the weight.  It wasn't painful.  I never got hungry.  It did take me a while to loose my craving for sweets but I got over it.

Now I eat whatever I want including the occasional imported chocolate bar and too much beer.  I maintain a healthy weight without even trying.  I have nothing bad to say about Dr. Atkins.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm also not crazy about a trend to "upscale" basic foods. 

It's a hot dog. Don't try to make it something it's not.  No Kobe beef, truffles, gold leaf, etc.  Just a plain old dog on a bun with some basic toppings.

The same goes for burgers.  Just read an article about grinding up dry aged ribeye and strip steaks for burgers.  Really???  If I have dry aged ribeye, I having steak for dinner.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 2, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I'm also not crazy about a trend to "upscale" basic foods.
> 
> It's a hot dog. Don't try to make it something it's not.  No Kobe beef, truffles, gold leaf, etc.  Just a plain old dog on a bun with some basic toppings.
> 
> The same goes for burgers.  Just read an article about grinding up dry aged ribeye and strip steaks for burgers.  Really???  If I have dry aged ribeye, I having steak for dinner.



Amen!  Turning premium beef into hamburger is almost criminal.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2016)

Currently, I'm seeing a glut of articles/recipes with chickpeas, turmeric, pumpkin spice (every year).

The food industry is going way overboard to attract our attention.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2016)

My pet peeve is 'stump flung' chitlins...everybody knows 'creek runs' are better!!!


5+ pound fryers drive me nuts!!! I have a found an independent that sells a brand where a 4 pounder is huge!! Bought a couple the other day in the 2.5 pound range. When I make the trip I buy 6 minimum. Have bought a dozen.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 22, 2016)

This week our local Penn Dutch has twin packs of fryers on sale for .59 per pound. These average about 3 pounds each. Time to feed the deep freezer!


----------



## Addie (Oct 22, 2016)

Finding a coupon for an item that you like to have in the house, but the coupon says you have to buy multiples instead of just the one you want.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 22, 2016)

Applebeer, been drinking  dutch and Belgian apple beers for  20 years now, didt know that was  fad and I adore Apfelkorn too.
And feta cheese and water melon salad, done right is amazing, you need a not too sweet watermelon, Greek feta, black pepper and mint, lovely on a hot day. I been eating that for also 20 years.

The trend I dont like is  chia and flax seed,  people use  chia like a magic fix and add so much that they actually eat more calories then they need and also crushed flax seed are poisonous.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Applebeer, been drinking  dutch and Belgian apple beers for  20 years now, didt know that was  fad and I adore Apfelkorn too...
> 
> The trend I dont like is  chia and flax seed,  people use  chia like a magic fix and add so much that they actually eat more calories then they need and also crushed flax seed are poisonous.



Apple beer is pretty new here. DH detests any kind of fruit beer. Contradiction in terms to him 

Flax meal is poisonous? That must be news to the gluten-free eaters.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Apple beer is pretty new here. DH detests any kind of fruit beer. Contradiction in terms to him
> 
> Flax meal is poisonous? That must be news to the gluten-free eaters.


I Googled this and got partial answers at a number of reputable sites. It seems that flax seed ground in water and eaten to excess could cause a serious cyanide problem. Otherwise, the levels of cyanogyns are fairly low and baking or cooking changes the chemicals.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2016)

There are also phytoestrogens in flaxseed. This can aggravate some cancers and help shrink other cancers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple beer doesn't sound that appealing to me.  Not a big fan of any beer, except in beer cheese soups.  Unless it's really hot out, and I'm parched, and the beer is cold.

Not a raver on quinoa or gnocchi.  Flaxseed gets stuck in my teeth, and swells, so not that excited about it either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

taxlady said:


> There are also phytoestrogens in flaxseed. This can aggravate some cancers and help shrink other cancers.



One of the primary lessons I learned from working at the medical school for 14 years is that unless you've studied biochemistry for 15 years, you don't know as much as you think about it. It's amazingly complicated.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Apple beer doesn't sound that appealing to me. Not a big fan of any beer, except in beer cheese soups. Unless it's really hot out, and I'm parched, and the beer is cold.
> 
> Not a raver on quinoa or *gnocchi.* Flaxseed gets stuck in my teeth, and swells, so not that excited about it either.


 
You mean you don't like those fluffly little pillows of potato goodness? or cheesy goodness if made with ricotta? or nutty tasting semolina gnocchi?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 23, 2016)

In Sweden they say that 1- 2 tablespoon crushed  flaxseeds is safe over a short period and if you are not fasting.  Yes, the cyanide content is lowered when baked but in some cases it just  25% and in other 75%, they are doing studies of that here to figure out why and how to make it safer. 

When it comes to fruit beers, Belgian is famous for theirs, like kriek and other lambic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> You mean you don't like those fluffly little pillows of potato goodness? or cheesy goodness if made with ricotta? or nutty tasting semolina gnocchi?




Lol!  It's OK, just not a big fan.  And it was chia seeds that I was thinking of, not flaxseed, that get stuck in my teeth and swell.

Never got caught up in kale either.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 23, 2016)

No cha, cha, chia heads for you!  

We just plain don't like kale because of its texture, although the Korean place we tried a couple of months ago actually did make a kale banchan that I thought was pretty good, probably because it was chopped pretty fine and had sesame oil in it and I love that flavor.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 23, 2016)

I eat Kale twice every year, in autumn borecole   and sausage and after Christmas, kale milksauce with ham. That is  me done with kale. 

I dont understand raw food,  cashews are not raw,  they are not edible raw and  few other things are "raw" isnt that raw really.  And how healthy can it be to add so much fructose instead of white sugar, why not   just eat sweets and cakes as special treat instead of everyday?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 24, 2016)

According to a programme on the radio (BBC Radio 4, so probably reasonably reliable ) Gluten allergy, ie Coeliac disease, is very rare - about 1% of the populations in both the US and the UK. Apparently there are no medically approved tests to determine non-coeliac sensitivity to gluten and there has been considerable debate about whether the condition even exists.

Don't shoot the messenger - I'm only repeating what a very sensible sounding programme stated.

                  ............................................................

And kale is vile - only fit for cattle food. Food of the desperate poor. I may be poor but I'm not yet desperate!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 24, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> According to a programme on the radio (BBC Radio 4, so probably reasonably reliable ) Gluten allergy, ie Coeliac disease, is very rare - about 1% of the populations in both the US and the UK. Apparently there are no medically approved tests to determine non-coeliac sensitivity to gluten and there has been considerable debate about whether the condition even exists.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger - I'm only repeating what a very sensible sounding programme stated.



That tracks with what I've read. When people go gluten-free, they usually end up eating less overall, so of course they lose weight and feel better. 



Mad Cook said:


> And kale is vile - only fit for cattle food. Food of the desperate poor. I may be poor but I'm not yet desperate!



I don't understand the fascination with kale, especially in smoothies. Who wants to drink it? Ew.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2016)

Kale chips are okay.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2016)

I have never knowingly eaten kale.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I have never knowingly eaten kale.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 24, 2016)

Kale is sometimes deep fried and served as seaweed.

If you take out gluten and feels better and dont have celiac disease, there is could be grain allergies,  too much fiber in your diet ( yes we cant eat too much of a  good thing either) or you are allergic to preservatives or just placebo.

Anyway I just go annoyed with this   half vegetarian thing going around,   you are not a  vegetarian or flexiterian or demivegan , if you eat  both vegetarian dishes and meat dishes, you are an normal functioning omnivore.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 24, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> That tracks with what I've read. When people go gluten-free, they usually end up eating less overall, so of course they lose weight and feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the fascination with kale, especially in smoothies. Who wants to drink it? Ew.



I'm certainly not facinated by it, but I like it both cooked and raw.  It's somwhat like cabbage leaves, both when cooked, and when eaten raw.  Flowering kale makes a beautiful bed for a crown roast (see my avatar) and grows readily in my neck of the woods.

But just as will all veggies, some people will liek them, and some won't.  I like it, but don't have any problems with anybody that doesn't.

When used with a little imagination, and used properly, IMO, kale is quite nice.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 24, 2016)

Mad Cook said:
			
		

> And kale is vile - only fit for cattle food. Food of the desperate poor. I may be poor but I'm not yet desperate!


I'm with you on this one, *MC*!



GotGarlic said:


> I don't understand the fascination with kale, especially in smoothies. Who wants to drink it? Ew.


When people in the grocery store sing the praises of kale and smoothies to me, I tell them I don't "do" smoothies. "Why not?" , they ask. I tell them I'd rather use my teeth while I still have them, and that kale is intolerable no matter how you massage or cook it. Then I pick up a bunch of chard or collard greens, which are equally nutritious but in a different way.

Himself equates kale to that plastic greenery that grocery stores would use to separate sections in the meat case, or used as dividers at some salad bars.


----------

